# Walk behind drop spreader that can handle bulk salt ?



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Is there one ? Noticed the snowex, buyers say "bagged salt" I just use my treated bulk on sidewalks so I'm not spending money on pricey bagged products. I can spread by hand very well, but I'm the boss so I don't want to feel the need to, I cant's get my numbskull sidewalks guys to spread it fairly even,it looks like a path of clumps !


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

leigh said:


> Is there one ? Noticed the snowex, buyers say "bagged salt" I just use my treated bulk on sidewalks so I'm not spending money on pricey bagged products. I can spread by hand very well, but I'm the boss so I don't want to feel the need to, I cant's get my numbskull sidewalks guys to spread it fairly even,it looks like a path of clumps !


Hope your sidewalk guys are not on this site. They might not show up next Storm. Do you store your bulk salt in dry place? Set up a screen station, get the labourers to run the bulk salt through the screen and store it in dry container/bucket til they need it


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

maybe its time to teach them better, i like cutting the bottom off a 5 qt oil jug, easier too do with gloves on


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

leolkfrm said:


> maybe its time to teach them better, i like cutting the bottom off a 5 qt oil jug, easier too do with gloves on


 We're talking the "new generation" snowflakes, millenials or whatever. Most are nephews and friends,I'd have better luck teaching a cat lol. They are good at technology,had a young helper go online and figure out how to get my backup camera monitor text changed from Chinese to English while driving between sites !


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

NBRam1500 said:


> Hope your sidewalk guys are not on this site. They might not show up next Storm. Do you store your bulk salt in dry place? Set up a screen station, get the labourers to run the bulk salt through the screen and store it in dry container/bucket til they need it


 30 tons treated indoors, about as dry as treated could be.Never thought about screening it.I guess if that is possible I could run it through my 2 unused broadcasters. We go through about 800 lbs per storm for walks.


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

Assuming you have a skid steer or loader on site
Build yourself a nice Sifter/shaker box with hopper 

1/4" screen
Have a spare vibrator around? If not can get a concrete vibrator or shaker table vibrator motor online pretty cheap.
Bolt to the metal 1/4" screen

If your going through that much salt would be worth the $200 to build one


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

leigh said:


> 30 tons treated indoors, about as dry as treated could be.Never thought about screening it.I guess if that is possible I could run it through my 2 unused broadcasters. We go through about 800 lbs per storm for walks.


 Epoke tow behind would take bulk salt, don't know about the walk behind. If you can teach them to throw it like bowling, two throws 10 to 12' is done. That's how I use to do it.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes. Epoke walk behind can do any type, bulk, gravel, dust. There were two in Michigan cl a few weeks back.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

cjames808 said:


> Yes. Epoke walk behind can do any type, bulk, gravel, dust. There were two in Michigan cl a few weeks back.


 Thanks,thats what I need to knowThumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

800 lbs is only 16 5 gallon pails.
I have a pail i modified with a strap to sling over my shoulder under my arm. Chicken feed method.... Some guys think it looks unprofessional but i can get the job done faster than unloading/loading a walk behind on my small walks, keep moving, handful drags some out of the pail and throw what you grab, has worked for me for 25 years.


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

https://www.instructables.com/id/Electric-Sand-or-Salt-Spreader-for-your-Truck-or-T/

Lol 
******* cheap spreader


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> 800 lbs is only 16 5 gallon pails.
> I have a pail i modified with a strap to sling over my shoulder under my arm. Chicken feed method.... Some guys think it looks unprofessional but i can get the job done faster than unloading/loading a walk behind on my small walks, keep moving, handful drags some out of the pail and throw what you grab, has worked for me for 25 years.


 Make a training video,I'll show my guys,you'll be a star ! I went out last night and just salted.I jumped out and did some hand salting,I use your method but with my virile strength I just hug the bucket.Maybe try the strap on when I get old,like next year


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I am that strong young guy in my head but i tore a bicep muscle last spring and it has forced really affected my arm strength on that side. 
Im camera shy...


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Our sidewalk salt would be double if the guys bucketed them, these save time loading more material and material itself. 

20-25 preloaded buckets and a tote full is what we carry. One 5 gal bucket will do around 2 city blocks depending on needs. 

The guys are good and usually load what they need, ramped box van so they just pull them up and down in seconds, safer with less lifting.


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

My snowex walk behind all I use is bulk salt 
And it works fine,


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

chachi1984 said:


> My snowex walk behind all I use is bulk salt
> And it works fine,


 Thanx


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

If I can’t bring the walk behind 
I will load up a shovel put it under by left arms. And flick the salt off with my right hand. Spreads really well


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

chachi1984 said:


> If I can't bring the walk behind
> I will load up a shovel put it under by left arms. And flick the salt off with my right hand. Spreads really well


 That works good ,but when your guys are going through 5- 10 buckets of salt on some of the jobs its not efficient. Thanx


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

I have a couple broadcast walk behinds that use an adjustable shield to keep distribution how you like it. They go all the way don to a sidewalk width. THey'll fling salt back at you a little but are overall great spreaders. They double in the spring and summer months to spread fertilizer and seed as well when i remove the shield. They are meyer hotshot 120lb spreaders.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> 800 lbs is only 16 5 gallon pails.
> I have a pail i modified with a strap to sling over my shoulder under my arm. Chicken feed method.... Some guys think it looks unprofessional but i can get the job done faster than unloading/loading a walk behind on my small walks, keep moving, handful drags some out of the pail and throw what you grab, has worked for me for 25 years.


No wonder you blew out your bicep...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

leigh said:


> Make a training video,I'll show my guys,you'll be a star ! I went out last night and just salted.I jumped out and did some hand salting,I use your method but with my virile strength I just hug the bucket.Maybe try the strap on when I get old,like next year


Boils down to arm length. Never had an issue hugging the bucket so was surprised when an employee couldn't figure it out. Realized after his t-rex arms couldn't get around the bucket to hug it. Never go full bucket. Having to use a bucket is bad enough.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Boils down to arm length. Never had an issue hugging the bucket so was surprised when an employee couldn't figure it out. Realized after his t-rex arms couldn't get around the bucket to hug it. Never go full bucket. Having to use a bucket is bad enough.


 That's why I had to let Matthew McConaughey go, he was built like a t rex ,couldn't wrap his arms around bucket. He's doing ok now.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

leigh said:


> That's why I had to let Matthew McConaughey go, he was built like a t rex ,couldn't wrap his arms around bucket. He's doing ok now.


Alright alright


----------

